# Best wellies, Hunters, Aigle etc??



## hugotheboss (3 January 2015)

Im purchasing some wellies and require them to be comfortable, warm and good grip. I am stuck between the Aigle parcours and the hunter balmoral neoprene. I know hunters have a bad rep of late but is this also true for the balmorals? They look much sturdier than the traditional hunters? I have also considered Muck boots, but not sure if I like the look of them? Im selling my Le Chameau boots due to being too big for me and unfortunately cannot afford a new smaller pair!


----------



## teacups (3 January 2015)

I got some Hunter Balmoral neoprene as a bargain, and compared to my Muck Boot Tynes (now called Colt Ryder) they are nowhere near as good. They are not as comfortable, supportive and my feet are cold in them now it is winter.

With the Muck boots I can wear thin socks and my feet were toasty even in those -10C winters we had a couple of years ago. The Hunters are cold and it's not even below zero! Only had them since springtime, and no holes/splits, but I just don't rate them.

Can't compare to any others - my OH is trialling Grubs Frostline: fine so far, but it's not been really cold yet here.
What a shame about the Le Chameau: they are supposed to be wonderful.

Edited to add: Tynes do not have good grip as they are a riding welly. Other models have better grip, but not all Muck Boot models are for really cold weather. My mum has one she likes for walking up and down muddy fells which is a shooting one - old name was Avon, don't know what the name is after the relaunch and all the names changed.


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 January 2015)

Avoid Hunters, made in Asia now and vastly inferior to the originals


----------



## mrsbt (3 January 2015)

I've got agile parcours and they're on their second winter, I love them


----------



## hugotheboss (3 January 2015)

ok so thinking avoid the hunters, anyone tried seeland wellies?


----------



## Sophstar (3 January 2015)

Agree don't go near Hunters now they're made abroad. I've got lined Aigle wellies which are a dent in the purse but soooo comfy and keep my feet warm in just one normal pair of socks!


----------



## Jazzy B (3 January 2015)

I've got a pair of Peter Storm wellies - pair of welly socks they are fab!


----------



## SadKen (3 January 2015)

I got a pair of aigle parcours 2 for Xmas,and they are absolutely brilliant. Warm, comfy, excellent grip in the recent ice, I even wore them for a long walk with my dog. They look nice too! Don't get the basic parcours tho, they aren't neoprene lined, you need to spend a bit more and get the parcours 2. I'm converted, I love mine.

By the bye they size up quite big. I have a size 7 and they are very roomy, you could add in a thick sock but you don't need to!


----------



## JustKickOn (3 January 2015)

I've just bought some Aigles and love them. Still wear by muck boots, but the aigle boots have more grip on them. 

Naylors equestrian have them on discount at the moment... http://www.naylors.com/women/footwear/country-boots-and-wellies/brand-aigle/


----------



## tractor (3 January 2015)

My last pair of hunters did 6 years of almost daily use between dog walking and horses. They were neoprene ones, which were replaced this Christmas. The old ones hadn't split or worn badly, was just time for a new pair!


----------



## atlantis (3 January 2015)

I've got some just togs neoprene wellies, like muck boots but they only cost me £29!!! They're fab. I wasn't sure when I got them but they're even thick mud proof, as in they don't pull off, and as they sort if grip round the top if my calf they don't fill with hay and shavings either. And they're toasty warm. 

Great purchase I love them.


----------



## PorkChop (3 January 2015)

Love my Muck Boot Tyne's, had a few pairs of them now.  I have long legs and get cold feet and they are good for both those problems


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 January 2015)

hugotheboss said:



			ok so thinking avoid the hunters, anyone tried seeland wellies?
		
Click to expand...

yes.. really pleased with them, they are quite chunky but have good grip and are nice and warm...I couldn't afford aigle or the posher ones and these cost me £60,  well worth it IMO...


----------



## maisie06 (3 January 2015)

I have Aigles and would buy them again, into their 2nd winter and still look like new, comfy with excellent grip.


----------



## Redders (3 January 2015)

I have just bought ariat mud buster wellies for 63.99 from Ayr equestrian.com. Not arrived yet but reviews have been good and customer service from ariat is great if you have problems-send replacements immediately no quibble.


----------



## Theocat (3 January 2015)

Going against the flow here but my Balmorals are on their fourth winter and I've had no problems with them at all - I've got the ones lined with bamboo carbon fibre.


----------



## Jnhuk (3 January 2015)

Try Century wellies if you can still get any in your size. They took over the Hunter wellies place in Dumfriesshire so they are like the old reliable Hunters but unfortunately they folded in April 2014. Got some more just before Xmas before they ran out of my size.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281322453152


----------



## orionstar (3 January 2015)

I bought my Balmorals Just before Christmas 2014 with present money, they lasted until February 2014 before both split and leaked. They had been used every day at the yard, but had been cleaned off and stored at home, which is one of the excuses Hunter use as to why their wellies are so shoddy, I mean who knew wellies were supposed to get wet and muddy eh! I now have muckboots as my sister is on her 4th year with hers.


----------



## SO1 (3 January 2015)

You can get the Aigles quite cheap on Amazon i think I paid about £40, I would say better than hunter and muck boots and seem to be lasting well.


----------



## BBP (3 January 2015)

If you only want them to last a couple of months id highly recommend the Caldene westfield wellies.  I loved mine!  Warm, flexible and so so comfey.  And then after 6 months the neoprene split.  Bought a second pair to give the benefit of the doubt, only lasted 2 months, not into the wet of winter.  Such a shame but for £65 I won't again.  I did get refund on first pair and am trying to get one on the second.

Then I bought hunters, wrong size so mega uncomfey, my fault.  But also not very cosy feeling.  If anyone wants a size 4 pair give me a shout!

So I relented and spent out on the Le Chameau ones.  They are lovely so I hope they last a bit longer!

My sister likes her Ariats, but this is their first winter so we will see how they hold up.  She did say they aren't all that warm though.


----------



## Nosey (3 January 2015)

My grub boots are doing well-warm & good grip - had them nearly a year now. Prior to that had muck boots that lasted a good 5 years which was quite impressive by modern wellie standards!!!


----------



## hoggedmane (4 January 2015)

I have Frostline which I love - my feet have never been so warm. Only six months so far but going well. Friend at yard bought some too and she loves them too. I had Aigles before which were good but only cost £20 in the sale. I should have bought more pairs. I couldn't find any with a wide enough calf when I bought the frostlines. They have a stretchy calf and are very comfy.


----------



## TPO (4 January 2015)

Ariat mud buster wellies.

I'm really hard on wellies but these are standing up to my abuse really well. 

I didn't get on with Muck Boots at all. I wore through the soles, didn't find them particularly warm and I think they are hideous! The ugliness was worth it if they'd been toasty but mine really weren't...

I considered the Hunter Balmoral as I didn't want to splash out on Le Chameau in case I wore them out quickly too. I was worried about the Hunters simply because of the poor quality (since they moved production) of their normal wellies.

The ariat mud buster is their "normal" welly and then they have the storm buster with more features. I chanced it on the mud buster even though it didn't have neoprene lining and I've found them really warm. There are no signs of wear and they hose off to look new. I'm seriously, seriously impressed with them!

ETA I bought aigles but found they came up really small and weren't very comfortable so I sold them on.


----------



## Merlin11 (4 January 2015)

hugotheboss said:



			ok so thinking avoid the hunters, anyone tried seeland wellies?
		
Click to expand...


I had a pair of seelands. Really comfy, warm and a good sole. They split after just over a year though. Am now wearing toggi's which are good so far.


----------



## little_critter (4 January 2015)

I've just replaced my Seelands. They were warm and comfortable but split after a year (although this seems to be the natural lifespan of any welly)
I now have some Goodyear muck boot style ones. Nice and warm but not quite as comfortable. I'd happily buy Seeland again.


----------



## DunDally (4 January 2015)

Have had 2 pairs of Seeland and loved them, toasty warm and very comfy BUT both pairs leaked within 6 months. Have had some Aigle Parcours for Christmas this year. They are also warm and comfy and much more supporting around the ankle. Am hoping they last a bit longer too.


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 January 2015)

I have the Hunter Balmoral neoprene boots and whilst I love them they cracked up badly after a few months round my ankles. Countrywide willingly replaced them but the replacements are starting to show signs of cracking already (about 7 weeks!) I work with horses so am wearing them probably more than your average wearer I suppose. 
My old wellies, a pair of Le chemeau's on the other hand are 4 years old and still going strong although they have lost the buckles on the side.


----------



## PollyP99 (4 January 2015)

I've got the aigle parcours, love them.  A friend went through her ariats In less than 6 months, countrywide changed them for a pair of aigles!


----------



## pennyturner (4 January 2015)

Save a bit of money.  You can't go wrong with Dunlops - they last forever (and I am VERY rough on wellies - we have pigs!).  I just bought a couple of pairs for the girls from ebay for under £10 /pair.


----------



## Andalucian (4 January 2015)

Gumleaf, like hunters used to be 30years ago.


----------



## KEVA (4 January 2015)

My Toggi wellies are in the 3rd winter, comfy, warm and wearing well. Happy boy I am


----------



## Sprout (4 January 2015)

Definitely Aigle for me, feet never cold, great grip, last for years, love them.


----------



## MuddyTB (5 January 2015)

Another vote for Aigle Parcours...mine are on 3rd winter now.


----------



## Roisin_M (5 January 2015)

I have Seelands, love them! with a pair of cheap welly socks from amazon(£5) and they are so warm and dry! Had them about three years now.


----------



## Princess Rosie (5 January 2015)

I would avoid hunters and ariat, hunters are no where near as good as they used to be, plus always freezing feet and I've always felt every stone through the sole even when new.   My ariat stormstoppers lasted barely 10months and split across the fronts. I now have muck boots and they are definitely the best yard boots I've ever had and I can wear thin socks and my feet are always toasty, so comfy too!


----------



## lizness (5 January 2015)

Hello,
Got Hunter Balmorals at the moment and are good so far. Warm still on thin summer socks no signs of wear or splitting and good comfortable sole (wear them all day). Got them for about £70 I think.
Had Ariat neoprene lined (put a spade through them after about a week-not their fault!) But cracked badly not long after
Toggi neoprene lined very comfy, a bit heavy perhaps (MIL gave them away as they caused her to fall over????)lasted quite a while then  cracked but just outer layer so were still waterproof for so long due to neoprene )until that split!
All about £70ish mark. The Ariat's and Toggi's were both rode in which I think does cause the splitting so will probably wear these for riding (as they are already split)


----------



## sunleychops (5 January 2015)

I've just bought a pair of GRISports from Amazon. We stock their safety boots at work and they're alright. Plus if they turn out to be **** they didn't cost a lot at all!


----------



## Annagain (5 January 2015)

Another who loves the Aigle Parcours Iso (the neoprene lined ones) My previous two pairsw (Hunters and Ariat Mudbusters barely lasted a year between them. My Aigles are either 3 or 4 years old now (I've lost count but I know I didn't have my old wellies in my new house which I've lived in 3 and a bit years!) and they're still like new and so comfy and warm. The rubber is really soft so they don't rub either. My YO has had hers 9 years now and they're still going strong!  I was lucky and found a sale pair so only paid about £75 for them as they were brown (I don't care about colour!) but even at full price, they're not that much more than Hunters these days  - about an extra £40 but they last at least 4 times as long.


----------



## 3OldPonies (5 January 2015)

chrisritch said:



			I've just bought a pair of GRISports from Amazon. We stock their safety boots at work and they're alright. Plus if they turn out to be **** they didn't cost a lot at all!
		
Click to expand...

I had a pair of these.  I was very happy with them until they split just above the ankle.  They lasted a year before that happened so they're on a par with some of the more expensive makes on here in terms of when that happens.  For the price I reckon that would be about right and I wasn't too bothered as they hadn't cost a fortune to start with.

Am now shod in 'Town and Country' from my local garden centre, fit is good and I've not had cold feet even on the coldest of mornings since Santa Claus popped them under the tree!

I used to be a Hunter fan - but not after the last pair, they only lasted a few months before splitting.  Mind you I had mended them with a puncture repair patch (on the inside) after sticking the muck fork through them two days after buying them - oops


----------



## 10wardd (5 January 2015)

Aigle all the way!!! Brilliant wellies


----------



## spotty_pony (5 January 2015)

As others have said - avoid Hunters! They are more of a fashion welly these days and not very sturdy. I bought some in the summer and they split after two months! Terrible customer service too.

I now have a pair of Caldene ones and they are really good quality and warm too!


----------



## Boulty (5 January 2015)

I wish the Aigle ones went down small enough to fit my feet. As it is my feet are too cold in normal wellies even with welly socks and I find once neoprene ones get damp inside they stay wet for weeks unless taken home to dry (I had some that actually started squelching, bleh!). Cos of that I'm only really left with the Ariat ones if I don't want to pay silly money. My first pair lasted me about 4 years (although they prob were only in constant use for 2 years of that) before splitting and my second pair I got about 18 months out of. Was slightly irritated by the short lifespan of 2nd pair but as the Aigle ones that I want only go down as far as a size 6 I'm a bit stuck with Ariats as at least I know that until they split they do keep my feet warm and I can ride in them if I want to


----------



## 4fatponies (5 January 2015)

I have joules wellies,paid £30 and on their 2nd winter. I wear them every day except very hot summer days &#9786;


----------

